# Canning?



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Do I have to have a pressure cooker to can? I've canned jalapeÃ±os, hot cherry peppers, and green beans without a pressure cooker.. can I can other things without one? What supplies do I need for things like tomato sauce, beers, onions, potatoes etc?


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Beets**


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You need to learn what is safe to can without a pressure canner and what is not. It's all about the pH of the food you're canning. Very important stuff, as you are risking your life and that of your family if you do it improperly. Perfectly safe if you do it right.

The home canner's "bible" is the Ball Blue Book of Canning. Pick one up at any farm supply or housewares store, and it may be the only guide you ever need.

If you want to can low acid foods without adding acid, such as beets, green beans, potatoes and more, you must have a pressure canner. If you prefer your foods with acid (usually pickled, with vinegar or lemon juice or both) or sugar, you can do strictly water bath.

Making beer is a whole different thing. Then you're brewing, not canning. Google is your friend -- after that, it's just messing with various blends of grain, hops and other flavoring agents to find what you like.

Hope this gets you started.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Ditto the recommendation to get the Ball Blue Book and you can find most all of the info online at NCHFP http://nchfp.uga.edu/

As a general guideline only pickled products, jams and jellies, and high acid fruits can be safely canned without a pressure canner. So using your examples, beets, peppers and beans could only be safely canned if pressure canned OR if pickled in vinegar. Tomatoes if plain don't require pressure canning but if other ingredients are added they do. If any of those vegetables you list are canned plain then pressure canning is required.

As Raeven said it is vitally important to understand the basic safety rules of home canning as unsafe practices can be fatal.

Edited to add - there is a big difference between a pressure *cooker* and a pressure* canner*. Pressure cookers cannot be used for canning.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you! And I meant beets not beer LOL!


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

What pressure cooker would be good for a decent price .. don't have a lot to spend!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Start haunting the garage and estate sales. Keep your eyes peeled for an All American, if you can (har!). The very best, and no need to replace gaskets. They last forever.

I also have a Presto, and I'm happy with it, too. Same dealio. You'll find amazing deals at garage sales, maybe even Craig's List.

Most extension services will test your canner to make sure it holds a seal/pressure properly. For a used one, I would look into having this done.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

The least expensive but fully adequate pressure CANNER (please do note that distinction) in the Presto 16 qt. Example: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-16-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Canner/5913467

It is available from many different sources so shop for best price. It is not the best but it does meet all the safety requirements and does everything required. If you can afford it then go up a step to the Presto 23 qt. as it can hold more jars at one time. There are basically only 3 approved brands - Presto, All American, and some models of Mirro.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One caveat to *arrocks*' post: Many varieties of tomatoes have been hybridized to eliminate the tart and to emphasize the sweet. In those instances, the tomatoes may no longer have the requisite acid for safe water bath canning. If you don't want to use pH test strips to ensure the pH is low enough to safely water-bath can, you can simply add 2 TB *commercial* lemon juice per quart and they will be fine. You need to use commercial lemon juice because a lot of fresh lemons no longer have low enough pH, either. Meyers come to mind.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you both !!!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Raeven said:


> One caveat to *arrocks*' post: Many varieties of tomatoes have been hybridized to eliminate the tart and to emphasize the sweet. In those instances, the tomatoes may no longer have the requisite acid for safe water bath canning. If you don't want to use pH test strips to ensure the pH is low enough to safely water-bath can, you can simply add 2 TB *commercial* lemon juice per quart and they will be fine. You need to use commercial lemon juice because a lot of fresh lemons no longer have low enough pH, either. Meyers come to mind.


Or for a more cost effective option to acidify your tomatoes just use 2 TBL white vinegar to each quart.....you won't taste it.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

TerriLynn said:


> Or for a more cost effective option to acidify your tomatoes just use 2 TBL white vinegar to each quart.....you won't taste it.


A question. Do you add the juice or vinegar to each jar before the sauce is poured in, or is it possible to add it all to the pot of sauce first, knowing that the pot should give you x number of quarts. I've made sauce with my sisters inlaws and they don't add anything,but I know that they use a specific type of higher acid tomatos they buy by the bushel (8-10 a year).


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

When I do my tomatoes I just put the vinegar in a bowl and right before I wipe down the rims and put the lids on, I grab a 2 TBL coffee scoop and dip it into the bowl and pour it into each jar. It really only takes a couple of seconds to do.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

The guidelines as of 2002 recommend 4 T if vinegar is used since it has a higher pH than either bottled lemon juice or vinegar..



> _Acidification: To ensure safe acidity in whole, crushed, or juiced tomatoes, add two tablespoons of bottled lemon juice or 1/2 teaspoon of citric acid per quart of tomatoes. For pints, use one tablespoon bottled lemon juice or 1/4 teaspoon citric acid. Acid can be added directly to the jars before filling with product. Add sugar to offset acid taste, if desired. Four tablespoons of a 5 percent acidity vinegar per quart may be used instead of lemon juice or citric acid. However, vinegar may cause undesirable flavor changes._


 Per NCHFP

Any flavor changes any of the 3 might make seems to all depend on one's personal taste buds. Many will swear they taste none of them while just as many rate lemon juice and vinegar both as "yucky". Citric acid seems to be the least flavor changing additive. Try all 3 and see which best appeals to you.

Edited to add:


> but I know that they use a specific type of higher acid tomatos they buy by the bushel (8-10 a year).


You might want to make them aware of the fact that testing shows that all varieties of tomatoes fall within a very narrow band of pH. Whether a tomato is rated "high" acid or "low" acid all depends on it brix rating (its sugar content) effect on taste and not because it contains less or more acid.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I believe that they use San Marzano tomatos which are recommended for cooking. My sisters inlaws have been canning sauce for 60 years and have no use for the idea of adding acid in any form OR for processing the jars of sauce either. They pour the rapidly boiling sauce straight into the jars, slap a sealing lid and ring on top, and put the jars straight back into the cardboard boxes the jars came in,with separators between jars. The boxes sit on blankets and they cover the boxes with more blankets for 24 hours so that they cool down slowly. No pressure canning, no water bath processing. We've had a talk about processing and they just shake their heads and laugh at the idea of doing all that extra work. 

Even though they have never had a problem I still feel that what worked back then may not work now, so I would prefer to follow newer guidelines. I'll check for citric acid too. I have awhile to look, tomatos don't get canned in my part of the world until next August.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm one who tastes the vinegar but not lemon juice, so lemon juice is what I use in my water-bath canned quarts of halved tomatoes canned in their own juice. If you have sensitive taste buds and don't want to add anything to your canned products to acid them up, you can check your pH with a pH meter: http://www.healthycanning.com/ph-meters-and-home-canning/

They are a bit spendy but like many things to do with home canning, a one-time expense. I don't own one myself, but if I could taste the lemon juice and/or vinegar in my water-bath canned products, I might invest in one. 

If I have any doubts about pH, I just pressure can.

*alida*, you're smart to follow the guidelines. That's all I'm gonna say about that. eep: You can find citric acid most anywhere canning supplies are sold. Ball even makes their own brand.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ordered a presto! Very excited it's going to be here Friday!!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> They pour the rapidly boiling sauce straight into the jars, slap a sealing lid and ring on top, and put the jars straight back into the cardboard boxes the jars came in,with separators between jars. The boxes sit on blankets and they cover the boxes with more blankets for 24 hours so that they cool down slowly. No pressure canning, no water bath processing. We've had a talk about processing and they just shake their heads and laugh at the idea of doing all that extra work.


OoooKkkk:huh: Then I guess adding any acid is the least of their worries. The need for BWB processing has existed since the 18th Century, long before the need for acidification came into being. I hope their luck continues to hold.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pressure cooker will be here today! The little kit I ordered won't be here yet tho it comes with a funnel and the jar lifter and some other things , now I just need to know how exactly to use the pressure cooker and jars lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Presto pressure canner!  Now, here is the one accessory you need to buy in order to make your pressure canning with that brand a success:

http://www.healthycanning.com/presto-pressure-canner-3-piece-regulator-weight/

In order to succeed at pressure canning, you need to keep your new canner at a constant pressure. With just the gauge on the Presto, this is very difficult to do. There's no way to regulate the pressure other than to keep turning the heat under it up or down. This causes what is called "see-sawing," and that in turn will cause your jars to excessively vent and fail to seal. Plus you have to stand there and babysit the canner the whole time -- 90 minutes of fussing, usually!

The little 3-piece adjustable weight eliminates all that. When your canner gets up to pressure, the weight begins to jiggle and rock to let out excess steam. You can then adjust the heat on your burner to exactly the right place to keep the weight doing its gentle dance. You'll still want to keep an eye on it -- or rather, an ear -- but you won't have to stand right in front of it constantly adjusting. So long as you can hear the weight, you'll know all is well.

When I first learned how to pressure can on my Presto, no one told me this secret right away. I was so glad when they did! I hope I save you from the many failures I suffered by telling you early! 

I do notice you keep referring to the unit as a pressure COOKER and not a CANNER. As *arrocks* has pointed out, there is a vast difference between these two things. I hope you got it right when you ordered, since you can't can in a pressure cooker, only a canner. Again, this has been stated, but I noticed you again used the term "pressure cooker" in your most recent post. Hopefully that's just a bad habit.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

BIG agreement with Raeven on the need for the weights. $10-12 expense and it eliminates so many potential problems. Some models come with it already but most do not.

As to how to use your new canner, the manuals are often very out-dated so while it can be good for basic instructions on the canner parts be sure to review the step-by-step pressure canner guidelines available at NCHFP on How to Pressure Can foods. There is a bit of a learning curve to it and some practice runs first with just jars of water (add some food coloring to them) will help you learn without wasting food.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/using_press_canners.html


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new canner! I did water bath canning for years, then finally got a pressure canner and it opened up a whole new world. If you don't want to spring for the Ball book just yet, there is some good info and "safety tested" recipes available here for free:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/

Their salsa recipe for "slicing" tomatoes is really good. You add tomato paste to it and it comes out nice and thick. 

My next canning venture is going to be stock/broth. I have been freezing it, but want to can it so I can just open the jar and go, no thawing time.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh I am so mad at myself!! I ordered just a pressure cooker not the pressure cooker/canner :-/ and if I return it I have to pay for shipping ... ugh! Guess I'll have to try to sell it on Craigslist or in my yard sale this summer .. what a pain! Glad you guys said something sheesh!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I thought we had made the difference pretty clear. Don't think of them as "pressure cooker/canner". They are one or the other, pressure cooker OR pressure canner.

Of course you can always keep the cooker and take up pressure cooking too.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

arrocks said:


> Sorry to hear that. I thought we had made the difference pretty clear. Don't think of them as "pressure cooker/canner". They are one or the other, pressure cooker OR pressure canner.
> 
> Of course you can always keep the cooker and take up pressure cooking too.



There is a presto pressure cooker and canner in one and apparently I ordered the cooker .. no wonder it was so cheap!


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

If that is the one you ordered then it is a pressure canner and no need to return or sell it. If that is the price you paid for it ($94.98) then it is available for less from other sources. If you brought the smaller model (16 qt.) for 74.66 then it is also a canner and no need to return or sell.

While it is possible to cook in a canner you cannot can in a cooker. Does that make it more clear? Presto only makes 2 models of canners - the 16 qt. and the 23 quart. But they make several models of pressure cookers.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

No that's not the one I ordered that's one I saw that was cooker/canner I ordered just a cooker :-/ ... oh well just have to order the canner and I guess just keep the cooker!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven said:


> Congratulations on your new Presto pressure canner!  Now, here is the one accessory you need to buy in order to make your pressure canning with that brand a success:
> 
> http://www.healthycanning.com/presto-pressure-canner-3-piece-regulator-weight/
> 
> ...


I never knew about the rocker until I read an older post from Raeven. Oh please purchase one. It will make a huge difference. I too have a presto canner and it works beautifully.

Do you have an extension service nearby? They are very helpful. I know my extension service has a wonderful web site with tons of information on gardening, animal care etc and canning. Besides my Ball book I use them. 

Good luck. Understanding PH levels is something to make sure you understand.


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

My wife and are are planning on getting a pressure canner next month (got a vacuum sealer this month). As a general rule we avoid cooking in aluminum. There is a correlation between aluminum and Alzheimer. I know there is no proof or anything, but this seems like a safe and easy thing to avoid, even if it turns out to be bull.

The problem is, that it looks like the canning industry pretty much uses aluminum. Should I give up on finding a stainless steel one? Or does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

tired_gardener said:


> My wife and are are planning on getting a pressure canner next month (got a vacuum sealer this month). As a general rule we avoid cooking in aluminum. There is a correlation between aluminum and Alzheimer. I know there is no proof or anything, but this seems like a safe and easy thing to avoid, even if it turns out to be bull.
> 
> The problem is, that it looks like the canning industry pretty much uses aluminum. Should I give up on finding a stainless steel one? Or does anyone have a recommendation?


Unless you are planning on cooking food directly in the pressure canner, the fact that its aluminum isn't a big deal because the food never comes in contact with the canner, its all contained in glass jars...you are just using the canner to process the jars. I too avoid aluminum cookware, but all my canners are aluminum. 

I do have a small pressure cooker that is stainless steel....I got it at a garage sale...the brand of it is a BRA, it is kind of complicated to get the lid on and latched so I don't use it often.....turns out I am more of a put dinner in the crock pot in the morning kind of person.


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

The problem is, I do plan on cooking in it as well as canning. I like to cook with beans, and for the cost of a couple of cans of beans I can buy a bag of beans. I just hate spending 2 days cooking them just to have them still be a little crunchy. 

Maybe I'll just have to get the big one for canning and a smaller one for cooking. Just have to make my soups the old fashioned way. In the stock pot. I make lots of soup when I make soup. Part of the need for the canner, the freezer is always full.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Presto makes a stainless steel COOKER, both 6 qt and 8 qt. but neither are approved for canning.
https://www.amazon.com/Presto-01370-8-Quart-Stainless-Pressure/dp/B0000Z6JIW

An additional option some have gone to to avoid the aluminum issue with the large canners is the so-called "cooking-in-a-bowl" method of pressure cooking, sometimes referred to as PIP cooking. A small SS bowl in used inside the canner so the food is actually cooked in the SS bowl.

Other than SS several different inserts for this type of cooking are available - some ceramic, some other materials.



> Just have to make my soups the old fashioned way. In the stock pot. I make lots of soup when I make soup. Part of the need for the canner, the freezer is always full.


One point to keep in mind that when canning soup it normally isn't fully cooked first. The ingredients cook in the jar during the processing. So if your goal is canning "left-over" soup you may not be happy with the results as it will be quite mushy. Plus the guidelines for canning soups so have some restrictions on what the soup may contain and the amounts of liquid vs. solids in the jar (the so-called 1/2 and 1/2 rule).
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

arrocks said:


> One point to keep in mind that when canning soup it normally isn't fully cooked first. The ingredients cook in the jar during the processing. So if your goal is canning "left-over" soup you may not be happy with the results as it will be quite mushy. Plus the guidelines for canning soups so have some restrictions on what the soup may contain and the amounts of liquid vs. solids in the jar (the so-called 1/2 and 1/2 rule).
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


That is good to know, and you just saved me some research time. That was on my list of things to find, so I'm just going to put that in my OneNote binder right now! Having never canned more than jam, jelly and various pickles, this is an adventure for me. One I'm excited about and looking forward to.

Jason


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I can dried beans, I don't presoak them. In a pint jar I put 2/3 cup dried beans, seasonings and then fill the rest of the jar with liquid. I have used chicken or beef broth, or tomato juice....depending on what I want to use the beans for later. Processing times are the same as for meat. I have been doing this for years. If I am canning meat and can't completely fill the canner with jars, I will do a few jars of beans and process it all together as they take the same amount of time.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> I don't presoak them. In a pint jar I put 2/3 cup dried beans, seasonings and then fill the rest of the jar with liquid.


Your choice of course but not recommended. The processing times for dried beans presumes they have been re-hydrated by one of the two methods given in the instructions BEFORE they are processed. 

Processing them in the fully dried state means a good portion of the processing time in the canner has to be devoted to simply re-hydrating them from the limited amount of liquid in the jar rather than allowing for actual heat penetration. Technically speaking, they are under-processed that way.


----------

